# Compaq Armada 1540W FAQ, bzw. Handbuch als PDF !



## Psyclic (20. September 2002)

Hi, hat irgendwer Links und Infos zu o.g. Notebook, 
bzw. weis einer wo ich das handbuch finde ?
wär nett.

bis dann ;]


----------



## Andreas Gaisbauer (28. September 2002)

Hi

drei kurze Links...

Compaq Armarda Support Forum 

Support Seiten incl FAQ 

Manual Download (war bei mir down)

bezieht sich alles auf die 1500 Serie - sollte 1540 eigentlich miteinschließen...




Ciao Andreas
-------------------------------------------------------------
"There are only 10 types of people in the world, those that understand binary, and those that don't."


----------

